# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  ~::للمرة الثالثة عجينة 10 دقايق بالخطوات والصورمع أم سعيد::~

## دبويه2007

هذي عجينة العشر دقايق لانه واييد توصلني رسايل بسبب الصور هب

موجودة واتمنى انها تضبط وياكن سهلة وما تاخذ منج وقت .. 

المقادير :

المجموعة الأولى : 2 كوب طحين , فنجان قهوة سكر , ذرة ملح ,

2 ملعقة أكل خميرة فورية , 2 ملعقة أكل حليب بودر ,

2 كوب ماء دافي .

هذي مقاديرالمجوعة الأولى والكوب المستخدم للقياس .


نخلط مقادير المجموعة الأولى مع بعض وتترك لمدة 10 دقايق .



















هذا شكل العجينة بعد 10 دقايق .






 بعد 10 دقايق ..


نضيف المجموعة الثانية : 3 أكواب طحين , نص كوب زيت على المجموعة الأولى .

وتعجن جيداً وتستخدم على طوووول وهذي عن تجربة .

















المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## دبويه2007

هذي العجينة وسويبها اللي تبينة من الفطاير أو البيتزا حسب الذوق .

نصيحة من تجاربي في هذة العجينة المعتمدة عندي تقريباً من سنتين 

واللي ضبطت من أول مرة استخدميها على طوووووول .

وخذي اللي تبينة وغطي عليها وكل ما غطيتيها يتشوفين يزيد حجمها .

في هذي الصورة لاحظي كيف زاد حجمها عن قبل .



 
وبالعافية عليكم ...

----------


## خوخة555



----------


## نبض الامل

يزاج الله خير حبوبه ماقصرتي

----------


## جامعية

حبوبه علميني بعد العجينة...كيف اسوي البيتزا او الفطاير وسموحة...

----------


## جامعية

طحين اي رقم؟؟؟ اسمحيلي اول مرة بطبخ هه

----------


## السفيـرة

تتسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووون

----------


## جامعية

وإذا عندج وصفات سهله لاااااااااااا تبخلي علي ابي اطبخ لزوجي ..... طرشي روابطج او عالخاص

وسموحة

----------


## دبويه2007

> 


الله يعافيج الغالية ..

----------


## دبويه2007

> يزاج الله خير حبوبه ماقصرتي


 يزاج الله بمثله ..

----------


## دبويه2007

> حبوبه علميني بعد العجينة...كيف اسوي البيتزا او الفطاير وسموحة...


 فديتج الطحين رقم 1 تقدرين اتشكلين العجية ع كيفج مثل تاخذين منها شويه هب وايد كبر 

اليوزه او الكره الصغيره وتحطين داخلها جبن كيري او ميرة وكوريها , افردي العجينه مثل 

السينبون حطي فيها صلصة البيتزا او كشب وعقب مشروم وزيتون وفلفل وجبن ولفيها 

وقطعيها قطع ومن فوق حطي جبن , سوي كروسون خلي العجينه مدوره مثل الخبزه 

وقطعيها مثلثات وحطي الجبن من البدايه ولفيها لاخر شي , بيتزا افردي العجينة وقطعيها 

بالكوب حسب ذوقج فالقياس اللي تبينه كبير " الكوب" ولا صغير" الفنيال " وحطي كشب

او صلصة البيتزا والمشروم , فلفل , طماط , زيتون , جبن ,غير البيتزا بعد دواير شويه 

زيت زيتون وزعترفي واييد تقدرين اسويبها حسب الذوق..

----------


## دبويه2007

> تتسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووون


الله يسلمج الغالية ..

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

مشكورة وتسلم الايدي

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

للرفع

----------


## زهرة الاقحوان

يزاج الله خير

----------


## m-lady

مشكورة وتسلم ايدينج...

----------


## حلم صيفي

روعة ..

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله كل خير

----------

